# Asian Forest Scorpion with babies



## aurusantula (May 20, 2016)

Hello all!
My cousin bought a female Asian Forest Scorpion that had just given birth with all of the babies on its back. I linked My cousin to a general care thread on here, but I don't know as much about scorpions as I do tarantulas, especially when it pertains to their young. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Scorpionluva (May 21, 2016)

Keep her warm , humid + let the mama do the rest for you. Try not to disturb her too much and especially don't try to feed her until the babies are ready to be on their own.  Then she'll eat like there's no tomorrow !  
Good luck


----------



## Spidermolt (May 21, 2016)

When my Heterometrus sp. have babies I just take the whole cage and move it to a safe, calm, and undisturbed closet ASAP. Just keep them warm and remember that they will not eat at all so don't try to feed her, the humidity is a mild concern at this point so as long as you gently mist the far side of her cage they'll all be fine. 

Once the babies leave the mother then that's when you should separate them immediately to end the risk the mother from eating her young. At this point you can either put each one in separate containers or put them all in a large floor-spaced cage with multiple hides (even though I always see them huddle up in groups at this stage). Feed them 2-3 times a week a small cricket per scorpion. Once they molt again (first molt away from mother) that is when I personally feel is safe to send them out in which you can try giving them away on this website, contact breeders, or you can contact local pet stores to see if they will take them off of you. 

That is the best I can give for now for any first timers and if you have any more questions please don't hesitate to contact me. Also please let us know how your cousin does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (May 22, 2016)

Technically she should not have been sold or transported with the babies on her back. But given that it is already done the advice I would give is what @Spidermolt said. Keep her warm, humid, and most importantly _Undisturbed. _Do not bother trying to feed her, she can go a long time without food and prey items are only a risk to the vulnerable babies. As stated above; when they detach from their mother's back you can then separate them into individual containers and figure out what to do with them from there. Personally I would keep them all but that's me.


----------



## kessler (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm kind of in the same boat as your cousin. I bought an asain forest about 3 months ago having no idea she was pregnant. My roommate saw her 3 days ago in her 20 gal "palace" and she had babies on her back. Boy was I surprised to hear that. I promptly moved her to a 5 gal tank to wait for the first molt. I'm pretty for sure there are about 25 scorplings on her back. Any tips on keeping the scorplings alive or people who want one would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------

